#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Process Parameters in Consequence Analysis SafeSite3G

## hammad15

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Process Parameters in Consequence Analysis SafeSite3G

----------


## nahs001

If the line has continuous source of supply i.e. pump or compressor and during release it will continually run then  then take the max/pump rated flow, else if it is tank, or the tube/line rupture/leak then take the depressurization model i.e. what the simulation software is calculating for you. For depressurization model: if tank/line pressure is higher then it will lead to max discharge velocity i.e. Sonic velocity, and based on it simulation software will calculate release temperature.

----------


## hmahesh

The leak flow rate can be higher than the PFD flow rates if the source pressure are higher and leak area is relatively bigger.

Considering Upstream system is infinite and could supply the released flow for longer time, consider the steady statte flow rate estimated by the FRED or other software. 
Whereas if the system inventory is finite and leak lead to reduction in inventory, consider depressurising rates which will reduces with time. Depressurization rates can be estimated by HYSYS or PRO II. 

BR

----------

